# imac alu : écran moitié sombre....



## heytiti (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

L'écran de mon Imac alu 24' début 2008 est à moitié sombre. Toute la partie supérieure de l'écran fait un dégradé noir vers le bas qui lui est ok. Le haut n'est pas entièrement noir, on distingue encore le menu pomme et les icônes.

Quand je fais la commande control-shift-eject pour éteindre l'écran, il s'éteint, et quand je bouge la souris pour le rallumer, l'écran redevient parfait... mais 1 seconde seulement.

AHT n'a rien détecté. Quand je boote sur un DVD d'instal c'est pareil. 

Est-ce l'inverter qui a un problème ? Est-ce logiciel ? Est-ce la dalle qui est morte ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## davethesith (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le même soucis avec mon Imac 24'' . Lors de la mise en veille, tout redevient normal, mais au bout de quelques minutes , le problème revient avec un assombrissement progressif de la partie haute.


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2010)

Le problème peu venir de 3 choses :

-Probleme de dalle LCD
-Probleme de cable inverter
-Probleme d'alimentation (l'alimentation gere comprend "l'inverter")


----------



## roro92 (31 Janvier 2010)

moi aussi même problème depuis ce matin ......
Que Faire!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lobo34 (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je rejoins les précédents messages, j'ai exactement le meme probleme depuis une poignée de jours ....


----------



## Raphaël31 (7 Septembre 2011)

Même problème sur iMac blanc, depuis plus d'un an. Parfois, ça ne le fait plus pendant des semaines, et parfois ça le fait tous les jours. Redémarrer règle provisoirement le problème, ctrl + shift + eject le règle 3 secondes, parfois plus (il faut le faire plusieurs fois).


----------



## esquice (5 Novembre 2011)

Même chose que toi Raphaël31..

Sur le bas de l'écran, disparait 2 secondes après chaque rallumage de celui-ci.

Ce doit donc être un problème Software non ? Sinon le problème serait constant ?

Dans l'attente de vos réponses, si je trouve de mon côté je vous ferai signe ^^

ci@o


----------



## Raphaël31 (7 Novembre 2011)

Ça fait plus d'un an que j'ai ce problème, mais ça ne va pas en empirant (à certaines périodes c'est récurrent, mais sur le long terme ça n'empire pas). Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution définitive mais ctrl + shift + eject évite de redémarrer ! Donc c'est très simple. Une fois j'ai dû le faire 5 fois d'affilée pour que l'écran reste lumineux sur toute sa surface plus de trois secondes, mais depuis je ne le fais qu'une fois et c'est bon pour des jours (et parfois des semaines) . J'ai signalé le problème le dernier jour de ma garantie de 3 ans mais ça ne vaut même pas le coup d'aller l'apporter en réparation ; la dernière fois on me l'a gardé 1 mois.


----------



## bigbossloic (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je vous rejoins également, j'ai exactement le même problème depuis ce soir....
Au démarrage ou à la sortie de veille, l'écran est correctement éclairé, juste 1 seconde, puis ensuite la moitié haute de l'écran s'assombrie. Ça reste visible, mais c'est vachement gênant et fatiguant à la longue. 

J'ai un iMac alu de 2008, qui n'est donc évidement plus DU TOUT sous garantie, je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen de réparer définitivement ce problème ?

Faut-il l'amener dans un Apple Store ? Un réparateur agréé ?
*Combien coûte ce genre de réparation ?* vu que je n'ai plus de garantie
Je ne compte pas m'acheter un nouveau Mac à cause d'un problème d'éclairage !!! =(

Merci de vos avis !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (22 Mars 2012)

bigbossloic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous rejoins également, j'ai exactement le même problème depuis ce soir....
> Au démarrage ou à la sortie de veille, l'écran est correctement éclairé, juste 1 seconde, puis ensuite la moitié haute de l'écran s'assombrie. Ça reste visible, mais c'est vachement gênant et fatiguant à la longue.
> ...


Y'a tellement de problèmes avec ces écrans... Certains membres de dirty-screen.com se sont fait changer leur dalle lcd hors garantie... article 1641 du code civile est une arme...


----------



## Luks (11 Avril 2012)

Le même problème vient de m'arriver, le quart inférieur de mon écran conserve la luminosité habituelle, mais l'écran s'assombrit progressivement vers le haut, sans pour autant devenir noir. Mon ordinateur est un iMac 20 pouces de septembre 2008. J'ai essayé la manip ctrl+shift+eject, et lorsque la veille de l'écran cesse, celui-ci retrouve brièvement sa luminosité normale, avant de s'assombrir à nouveau...

Personne n'a encore trouvé de solution ? Par ce que sans garantie, au coût de la réparation, moi je m'achète un nouvel ordi...


----------



## Robin9 (11 Avril 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont un iMac depuis 2008 ou 2007, j'ai envie de dire qu'ils ont déjà dépassé la durée de vie moyenne d'un ordinateur tout équipé (qui est de 2 ans pour une utilisation multimédia, 3-4 ans pour la bureautique, donc 3 ans pour la plupart des gens qui s'imaginent que comme ils ont un iMac ils peuvent tout faire dessus alors qu'avec un pc windows ça planterait).
Pour les autres, c'est un scandale. Seules solutions pour ceux qui ont ces problèmes : faire du lobying sur dirty screen et ne plus acheter d'iMac, il ne faut pas laisser apple s'en sortir comme ça. Ca fait 5 ans qu'ils crachent à la gueule de leurs utilisateurs et tout le monde continue de s'extasier devant leurs écrans brillants vitrés pourris "wouhou c'est tout shinning trop cool"... Faites vous entendre des éventuels nouveaux utilisateurs de mac tels que moi


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Avril 2012)

@Lucks: Lettre recommandée à Apple et tu montes un dossier béton profitant du vice de fabrication de tous les imacs depuis très longtemps... puis direction le juge de proximité... 
Un dossier bien présenté, bien argumenté et pourquoi pas une victoire contre Apple... dominique l'a fait en 2008
Une victoire dans un procès contre Apple ferait jurisprudence et obligerait Apple à réparer tous les imacs dont le pb a été déclaré avant les 2 ans... (d'où la lettre recommandée AR qui prouve qu'on a bien déclaré le pb...)

A+


----------



## nikomimi (11 Avril 2012)

2 ans la durée de vie d'un iMac c'est peu, non ?


----------



## Robin9 (11 Avril 2012)

Si on fait des conneries dessus (jeu, télécharger n'importe quoi etc) c'est comme un windows, c'est lent  
Pour une utilisation multimédia, 2 ans c'est déjà dépassé et vu qu'on peut rien changer (sauf la RAM, mais ça pour le coup ça se démode moins vite) c'est juste ^^
Et vu les problèmes d'écran, de durabilité du matériel (je suis pas sur qu'apple prenne le haut de gamme partout), faut bien tomber pour faire plus que les 3 ans de l'applecare.
Si mon ordi tombait en rade après 3 ans, je me plaindrais pas.
Mais si on a de la chance c'est vrai qu'on peut le garder 5 ans, en utilisation familiale.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (11 Avril 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> 2 ans la durée de vie d'un iMac c'est peu, non ?



Il y a eu une émission Tv y'a pas longtemps qui s'appelait " l'obsolescence programmée" où Apple avait une place de choix....

Maintenant s'il a moins de 2 ans, en forçant le pas sur l'express lane, y'a peut être moyen de faire qqchose...


----------



## Luks (12 Avril 2012)

Oui c'est sûr que presque 4 ans de durée de vie c'est bien, surtout que moi je l'utilise à la fois pour le boulot et les jeux avec Bootcamp. Mais bon, ça casse un peu les pieds de devoir le remplacer pour une simple connerie d'écran alors que tout le reste marche nickel...


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (12 Avril 2012)

Je ne me vois pas foutre 2.000 euros dans un ordinateur tous les deux ans. Si c'est le cas je reviendrai au PC :rateau:


----------



## Robin9 (12 Avril 2012)

Laurent : c'est ce que j'ai décidé de faire finalement, pour mes ordis de "travail" : rester au pc.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (12 Avril 2012)

Ouaip mais moi pour mon "travail" j'aurai à présent beaucoup de mal à revenir aux PC


----------



## Bubblefreddo (12 Avril 2012)

ce qui nous plait, c'est OSX... donc un bon petit hackintosh est peut être la solution...


----------



## Robin9 (12 Avril 2012)

Why not  
Vous n'ignorez sans doute pas que cela est en fait parfaitement légal, selon la loi européenne. En fait je n'en sais pas plus, mais j'ai entendu ça ^^ et ça m'a titillé l'esprit aussi, mais OS ne me plait pas assez pour prendre le risque de monter un OS fait pour tel config avec une autre bricolée.


----------

